# Bach Cantatas iOS app



## va1da (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi,
I would like to make an application (iPhone, iPad) for advanced listening to the Bach Cantatas.

The main feature of the app (besides comprehensive information about cantatas) would be ability to listen to the cantatas at the specific date for which it was created according to Lutheran Church Year calendar.

It would also detect all cantatas available in your music library on the device and will provide the option to buy the missing ones from iTunes Music Store.

My question is: as a classical music fan would you be interested in such application?

Thanks for the feedback,
Ondrej

P.S. I know that there is already Bach Cantatas app in the App Store but it provides only catalogue of the cantatas.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

So the app doesn't contain any music, it would just see what's in my collection? Like many others here, not all my music is digital. I suppose it would be costly for you to obtain performance rights to the music so as to include it in the app.


----------



## va1da (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes, the app would just see what's already in your collection and will provide links to iTMS.
Obtaining rights to the actual music is not an option for me :-(


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmmm...does Apple allow 3rd party music players access the Apple Music service?

(I don't see why not, the user must have a paid subscription regardless of player used.)


----------

